# Oh $#!&, knuckle incoming in...



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

try to absorb the impact and most of the time end up bouncing and doing a few rolls. not really much you can do it avoid it haha


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Try to absorb as much impact as possible and try to absorb it with both legs equally. Also I don't recommend EST, I have personally seen shit go really bad with it. My friend knuckled a ~50ft jump and his front binding turned to about -15 on him and fucked his knee.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends on how large the jump is...

I hit a few this past season on 40ish footers and that combined with some drops with flatter landings gave me a stress fracture in the fibula of my back leg.

Schims hit it though... try to absorb the impact at all costs. I've found that lowering my tail/nose (depending on the trick) so that it hits first helps. The flex of the board sort of allows you to roll into the impact and provides a lot more cushion. But if you land perpendicular to the slope, you're basically fucked.


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah, I almost knocked myself out.
I landed and kneed my chin really hard, guess I was loosening myself up too much :\


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah, i pretty much think "ooo shit!" then land, but try to soak up that impact with a roll or something. Try if possible to avoid kneeing your chin, this hurts like a bitch and you can def knock some teeth out or cut your tongue off if you are unlucky...

Best advice is prob just let others go before you and then copy their speed if they are clearing the jump easily. I no longer am the first guy to hit a new jump, it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Although hitting the knuckle def hurts and all, I'm less scared of that than I am of overshooting the landing slope. I've seen a couple of videos of guys that completely overshot their landings. That actually distinctly resembles a recurring nightmare that I've had all my life. So, it's kind of a good news/bad news thing with me.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I have to agree overshooting is more painful then hitting the knuckle. Dropping on a flat after all that momentum is just awful.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Casing hurts less then overshooting but you look like a pussy. Both suck.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Although hitting the knuckle def hurts and all, I'm less scared of that than I am of overshooting the landing slope. I've seen a couple of videos of guys that completely overshot their landings. That actually distinctly resembles a recurring nightmare that I've had all my life. So, it's kind of a good news/bad news thing with me.


I have a similar nightmare, every winter for the last 19 years. I'm riding some epic park and hit a jump 3x too fast and watch the landing go by as I'm still going up. 



Snowolf said:


> Try not to tense up and remember to breathe. Just before impact, exhale...this tends to force you to loosen up a little and allow your body to absorb the impact a little easier. When you are on a big feature though, nothing will completely save you.


This is actually a good technique for any hard landing/crash. Exhaling upon impact (for me anyways) keeps me from knocking the wind out of myself, which to me hurts more than a sprain, bump or bruise. I absolutely hate that feeling. Anytime I'm going to hit hard I'll let out a loud grunt, like a GRRRR! upon impact and it's worked so far.

Although it's not a true knuckle landing between both feet, if you feel like you are going to come up just a little short you can kinda bone or push out your front leg and get the board a little more further forward. Word to the wise though, DO NOT land in the full melancholy position with your front leg tweaked like that or you're in for some serious pain, this is only for when you're about to case your back foot on the knuckle. It's difficult to explain but once you do it once you'll understand.

From my experience, taking a knee to the chin is when you kinda just give up and let the crash happen. I'd say it's safe to assume most of us aren't hitting these 100 foot super-kickers we see on TV. With that knee to chin impact it's basically just collapsing into the knuckle upon impact. Remember your legs are strong, and like when riding sloppy stuff at higher speeds you can use your legs as shock absorbers. Or think of it like jumping off a ledge, you're not going to just hit and let your body fold onto itself, so don't do it on a park jump. Don't close your eyes, brace yourself for the impact and watch it come so you can prepare yourself accordingly, hearing (and feeling) the "clack" of your upper and lower teeth smacking together is not a good feeling.

Ok last thing, and maybe I'm overthinking it because of a night of too many PBRs, but thought I'd add this in. For you newer riders hitting progression park stuff. Not only pay attention to the approach, starting point, and speed of other riders hitting a jump, pay attention to the rider themselves. If you see a younger kid pointing it heading towards a jump, it doesn't mean it will work for you too. A smaller kid will need more speed making it to the landing than an adult. Around here progression park stuff is a shorter landing and you'll need to judge your speed accordingly. Usually hitting a knuckle on that stuff won't hurt nearly as bad as a larger park jump so watch your speed going into it, don't be self-conscious about coming up short on your first hit because those of us on the chairlift have always seen much worse, lol. Same goes for different weather conditions. If it's dumping and you need to point it to get the the landing ok, but don't do the same on hardpack. Seems like a moot point to make but honestly have seen people do it around here and overshoot horribly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

How the fuck do you knuckle a step down? Seriously it's a step down it's designed to just set you down on the landing.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> I have to agree overshooting is more painful then hitting the knuckle. Dropping on a flat after all that momentum is just awful.


Agreed... towards the end of last season I overshot the biggest jump at my local mountain, about 50', and I landed completely flat, and the landing is about 30' tall, when I landed, I thought I broke my leg... but in fact, I only partially tore my calf muscle...

Here's a vid of it, by the way, this is the first time I hit the jump, and the snow was slow, so I went as fast as humanly possible... which in hindsight, was a very bad idea... :dunno:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/5nE1qe3g43M


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Deviant said:


> I have a similar nightmare, every winter for the last 19 years. I'm riding some epic park and hit a jump 3x too fast and watch the landing go by as I'm still going up.




haha... watch my video, your nightmare was my reality


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Ok last thing, and maybe I'm overthinking it because of a night of too many PBRs,


lol PBR, flavored piss


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

etschmall said:


> Agreed... towards the end of last season I overshot the biggest jump at my local mountain, about 50', and I landed completely flat, and the landing is about 30' tall, when I landed, I thought I broke my leg... but in fact, I only partially tore my calf muscle...
> 
> Here's a vid of it, by the way, this is the first time I hit the jump, and the snow was slow, so I went as fast as humanly possible... which in hindsight, was a very bad idea... :dunno:
> 
> YouTube - Blue mountain PA 3rd big on sidewinder overshot-Eric Schmall


Damn you freaked out and started rolling down the windows before you even left the lip!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> lol PBR, flavored piss


Schlitz is really pretty good from the "old school" brewery days, it was a nice bring back beverage.










*@etshmall:*


Qball said:


> Damn you freaked out and started rolling down the windows before you even left the lip!


Not to critique, but you squared your shoulders up immediately too. Way bigger jump than I have ever done so kudos there :thumbsup:


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Qball said:


> Damn you freaked out and started rolling down the windows before you even left the lip!



Haha, yeah, that was by far the closest I have ever been to literally shitting my pants...



slyder said:


> *@etshmall:*
> 
> 
> Not to critique, but you squared your shoulders up immediately too. Way bigger jump than I have ever done so kudos there :thumbsup:



Haha, not bad for my second year snowboarding? Well... my third, but I went twice my first year, then broke my thumb...

And when I got back from the injury from the vid, which I was out for about 4 months, I broke my fucking hand 3 weeks later on my bike... and FINALLY I can do ride my fucking bike again lol.


And what do you mean "squared your shoulders"?


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

And if you watch the video, all the way in the background when I'm coming into the lip, you can see the other 2 landings for the jumps before this one, then farther up there is another bump thing, that is where I dropped from, not speed checking, and pumping over the landings of the other 2 jumps... needless to say... I should have speed checked about a dozen times or so... The reason I went so fast was, the snow was pretty slow that day, and my friends said that there is no way I could clear the jump that night because of how slow the snow was, I tried to prove them wrong, which obviously... I did.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Etshcmall,
I'm still trying to get to the point your at, so please don't take it as flaming just trying to help. I've taken my fair share of hard hits.
To your friends point that it will be slower at night, why did they think that. Usually it ices up a bit making it faster and harder after the sun sets and temps start to fall again.

To your shoulders. Look at the video at 2 seconds. You can see that your shoulders are perpendicular to your board. But you did bring them back to parallel. I think that threw your balance way off as Qball said you started rolling down the windows, swing the arms in circles. Plus if you try to bring up your legs it will help to keep you balanced in the air, yours are straight down almost boning your rear leg. I've done that and sometimes still do on way smaller jumps.

That did look like that was gonna hurt to.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

slyder said:


> Etshcmall,
> I'm still trying to get to the point your at, so please don't take it as flaming just trying to help. I've taken my fair share of hard hits.
> To your friends point that it will be slower at night, why did they think that. Usually it ices up a bit making it faster and harder after the sun sets and temps start to fall again.
> 
> ...




The reason they said it was slow, was because it was veeeerrryyy slow, (that's what I get for being in PA...) but even in the day the snow was slow, and got slower as it got later. 

And about rolling down the windows and squaring up, when you know your going to overshoot by that far... proper form is the last thing going through your mind haha. But my legs looked stiffer in the video than they were, but I had them down to try to absorb as much impact as I could.

But when you overshoot that big of a jump, by that far your fist thought is... well, this is going to really fucking hurt...:dunno: and you forget the correct way to jump.



And believe me... it defiantly hurt.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can relate to the slow then fast conditions. Wisconsin isn't much better for snow, mostly man made and at night the conditions change quickly.

I totally agree on the form when your in trouble. Like I said been there. I have trouble with form on a good jump I've done.
Your video is my biggest fear. I can take a wreck, just an over shot wreck seems to really be the worst from everyone's stories.
This upcoming year will really be my proving point. My riding has progressed to be able to ride more park and jumps. So hopefully I won't have a video like this but if I do I'll post, and I'm sure my form won't be there as well. Hell I got a video out there of a small jump and me rolling windows.
I have taken a knuckle shot that I had to visit my Chiropractor on. I truly felt that for a week.
Your video is still a good learning tool for me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That was a 50 foot jump it looks like it's 20 feet if that.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That was a 50 foot jump it looks like it's 20 feet if that.


...? really...? no it's at least 50'...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's a 20 ft jump, but he jumped 50 ft :laugh:


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Donutz said:


> It's a 20 ft jump, but he jumped 50 ft :laugh:


Haha, yeah, but it's a lot more than a 20' jump though...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Its definitely no 50 footer. Its in the 20 foot range 30 tops


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm being generous saying it's 20 feet. That thing looks like a kiddie park jump. What are you measuring start of the take off to the end of the landing then it might be 50 feet long total.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Qball said:


> Its definitely no 50 footer. Its in the 20 foot range 30 tops





BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm being generous saying it's 20 feet. That thing looks like a kiddie park jump. What are you measuring start of the take off to the end of the landing then it might be 50 feet long total.


No, it is 50'... it looks smaller on the video, but I know it is 50'


And Burton Avenger, I doubt you would hit it...


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

definitely not 50 man. I'd give it 30 feet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't ride crappy jumps so I definitely would walk away from riding it. But I also know it's not 50 feet even from that video. Rarely do you even find a 50 foot jump in the mid Atlantic region.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The biggest jump timberline has during the winter is usually in the 50-60 ft range and thats the last jump in the big park that would probably make you shit your pants just riding through. Our medium park has bigger jumps than that one and they are all less than 40 ft except maybe the last one sometimes.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Qball said:


> The biggest jump timberline has during the winter is usually in the 50-60 ft range and thats the last jump in the big park that would probably make you shit your pants just riding through. Our medium park has bigger jumps than that one and they are all less than 40 ft except maybe the last one sometimes.


Bingo that jump isn't as big as jump 1 in Parklane at Breck and I ride that park probably 100 days a year.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

etschmall said:


> haha... watch my video, your nightmare was my reality


No, it wasn't. That was an overshoot but many of us who have been riding a long time have done that size of an overshoot. Not going to say it wasn't scary as hell for you, it always sucks to do but I'll attach the "nightmare type" video below.. Also the jump is not 50 feet lip to knucle unless you're 10 feet tall, the jump size bump-up has been going on for years, the length is always bumped up, it's like fishing. Agreed with whoever said 30.

This is what I'm talking about when I said the nightmare.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I really REALLY didn't need to see that.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

> definitely not 50 man. I'd give it 30 feet.





BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't ride crappy jumps so I definitely would walk away from riding it. But I also know it's not 50 feet even from that video. Rarely do you even find a 50 foot jump in the mid Atlantic region.





Deviant said:


> Also the jump is not 50 feet lip to knucle unless you're 10 feet tall, the jump size bump-up has been going on for years, the length is always bumped up, it's like fishing. Agreed with whoever said 30.


... believe me or not... I know how big the jump actually was, and it was 45-50'... I find it very doubtful that ANY of you have ever been there, so you don't know how big the jump is, however, I WORK at this mountain, so I know how big the stuff is.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont know, i think i have to agree that i dont think its a 50 foot jump.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Deviant said:


> No, it wasn't. That was an overshoot but many of us who have been riding a long time have done that size of an overshoot. Not going to say it wasn't scary as hell for you, it always sucks to do but I'll attach the "nightmare type" video below.
> This is what I'm talking about when I said the nightmare.



I overshot a little less than that, I landed at the bottom of the transition for the landing, but the landing wasn't nearly as long or high. 

But holy shit... that video was insane...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If that's 7 Springs I"ll just go ask their park crew since they're personal friends of mine. Also it's not 50 feet come to Breck I'll take you up on top of a 50 foot jump and you can see how big it is.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If that's 7 Springs I"ll just go ask their park crew since they're personal friends of mine. Also it's not 50 feet come to Breck I'll take you up on top of a 50 foot jump and you can see how big it is.


No, it's blue mountain

This is the same jump, just smaller, the pic was taken the previous year during a photoshoot for Arbor.

Blue Mountain Terrain Parks's Photos - Arbor & Moondoggie Photo Shoot | Facebook


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

etschmall said:


> ... believe me or not... I know how big the jump actually was, and it was 45-50'... I find it very doubtful that ANY of you have ever been there, so you don't know how big the jump is, however, I WORK at this mountain, so I know how big the stuff is.


Yeah I call bullshit. I've been to blue before by the way. :cheeky4:


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

> Yeah I call bullshit. I've been to blue before by the way. :cheeky4:


This season? If not, the park was shit before 09/10 season, then the jumps got better.

And as I said before, believe me or not,I know how big the jump was.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're a snow carnie? Woo hoo still not 50 feet.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I started 09/10, and this year was the first year I went somewhere besides camelback. blue is the equivalent to my backyard kickers that I bought at walmart.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

etschmall said:


> This season? If not, the park was shit before 09/10 season, then the jumps got better.
> 
> And as I said before, believe me or not,I know how big the jump was.


Okay, if that jump is 50 ft, how big is is this one?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh man that has to be 200 feet it's so big I peed my pants looking at it then shit myself.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

hahaha exactly. This jump looks bigger than the one in the video and it's a whopping 20 feet.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

> I started 09/10, and this year was the first year I went somewhere besides camelback. blue is the equivalent to my backyard kickers that I bought at walmart.


Right..then you were not in sidewinder



BurtonAvenger said:


> So you're a snow carnie? Woo hoo still not 50 feet.


This is supposed to mean what?



Snowolf said:


> The Longest single semi trailer you see on the highway is 53 feet long nose to tail and most are 48 feet. I don't know of many parks where the table top is big enough to park a semi on it, nor many people talented, ballsy, or insane enough to attempt to jump the length of a semi! By the way, I drive semis for a living and drag one of these beasties around so am a fairly good judge of distance.


... I KNOW the length of the jump, I'm not estimating, or guessing. I know some people on park crew, and, ride with them sometimes, I'm not as dumb as you people obviously think I am.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Qball said:


> Okay, if that jump is 50 ft, how big is is this one?


with no reference points and my newbie guess is that about 25 feet???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is pretty funny actually. He's been sandbagged by his park crew.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I am calling you dumb. Silly snowcarnies!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

etschmall said:


> No, it is 50'... it looks smaller on the video, but I know it is 50'
> 
> And Burton Avenger, I doubt you would hit it...


I agree with this.

No way that pussy would hit that monstrous jump. :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> No way that pussy would hit that monstrous jump. :cheeky4:


Dude you know me so well I only ride Loveland for their park jumps!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Dude you know me so well I only ride Loveland for their park jumps!


:laugh:

Loveland should just quit fucking trying if their recent efforts are the best they can muster at putting together a park.

Love that mountain, but that "park" is a cruel joke.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

come on man best park in Colorado!


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> While not a table top, this 50 foot gap X games feature will give you some idea of how big an actual 50 foot feature is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, yes the jump looks much smaller in my video, but I know out it's much bigger then 25 feet,the canberra angle is very bad, what you can't see is that the high point of the landing in the video, is NOT the start of the landing area, (don't know the technical term) it is fa rther then that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Canberra like the fucking bird? Why are you measuring with the angle of a bird? Also lip to knuckle it's not 50 feet you might have taken it deep but that is not the jump size just means you missed the sweet spot because you have no understand of speed control. I mean who really rolls the windows down on the lip?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

etschmall said:


> what you can't see is that the high point of the landing in the video, is NOT the start of the landing area, (don't know the technical term) it is fa rther then that.


This caught my eye.

If what you are saying is true then you didn't really overshoot because you landed not far past what _appears_ to be the knuckle. You didn't drop too much farther behind that "high-point" to make a 20-30 foot jump 50, let alone overshooting it.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

50 feet or not, I still replayed the video a half dozen times and it still makes me crack up. That would suck so bad.


----------



## RoldoBlaque21 (May 2, 2011)

I definitely ride blue mountain and hit the "biggest jump there" religiously. not 50 feet dude. at all. im pretty sure its about 30 or 35 feet


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

RoldoBlaque21 said:


> I definitely ride blue mountain and hit the "biggest jump there" religiously. not 50 feet dude. at all. im pretty sure its about 30 or 35 feet


And so the debate continues, he'll be back to refute that is 50 feet because he once jumped a semi in a video game on a razor scooter while wearing a clown suit.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And so the debate continues, he'll be back to refute that is 50 feet because he once jumped a semi in a video game on a razor scooter while wearing a clown suit.


now the average semi trailer is 53', so if he claimed that i would not be able to question his story because his nimbers are accurate.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Upper Sidewinder @ Blue (where this was shot) has a few 30 foot kickers. This is the last jump on the main jumpline before the trail snakes back around. There used to be a wallride at the bottom of the elbow in the trail.

It would be nice if Blue put in some features you actually had to ollie onto. As it is, they could stand to learn a lot from 7 Springs, Big Boulder and Mountain Creek.


----------



## RoldoBlaque21 (May 2, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And so the debate continues, he'll be back to refute that is 50 feet because he once jumped a semi in a video game on a razor scooter while wearing a clown suit.


hahaha. that game is ridiccc. got to level 12 yesterday


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

*This thread should be closed.* I'll say it again because there is no "debate" anymore if you think about what was said. 

Etschmall said this..



> Agreed, yes the jump looks much smaller in my video, but I know out it's much bigger then 25 feet,the canberra angle is very bad, what you can't see is that the high point of the landing in the video, is NOT the start of the landing area, (don't know the technical term) it is fa rther then that.


If it is farther than what was seen in the CAMERA angle, one of 2 things is happening.

1. Either that's a load of shit as very very rarely, if ever, have I seen a park jump with a camel back in the middle of it and then a knuckle. Hitting the knuckle after riding down the camel back would cause every kid and his brother to land flat, and I don't see a reason for it in the video.

2. Etschmall didn't overshoot as he claimed. If what he says is true, that the landing was farther than seen on the video, then he did not overshoot because 20 to 30 feet PAST what appeared to be the knuckle (to make it a 50 footer) would not have been an overshoot based on the distance he went past that highpoint.

Oh by the way, if that isn't the knuckle, why is the little jump right in front of it?

It's common sense and Etschmall painted himself into a corner. After one attempt at trying to get us to believe it's 50 feet didn't work, it went into camera angles and the knuckle idea, which contradicts other shit he's said. I've heard the excuse "I work at the resort so I know" a million times, it's a pathetic attempt at proving a point when it has no basis in the discussion, usually it's the kid flipping burgers and making french fries or an over-zealous liftie. "I know some of the park crew" is just as sad trying to prove your point using that as well. 

"I doubt you would hit it"
"I doubt any of you have been there"
"I work there"
"I know some of the park crew"
"The jumps got better"

Blah blah blah. There's a video on youtube of the 3rd jump with the wallride after it as CheeseforSteeze said but Etschmall is just going to say it was a different build that day.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its the infamous Zapruter jump


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ya za jump iz sooo big soo huge soo large wez noooo hitz itz! At this point this thread is just funny banter.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Take my estimates with a grain of salt. I have a terrible inability to estimate distances and the last time I was @ Blue was the 9/10 season. It could very well be a 20 footer but I never went through Sidewinder. I remember it seeming burly enough to be around 30 feet, but possibly not.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

20 years ago she was probably hot I'd hit that shit. Now I might need a beer or two.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Her daugher is the one who got pregnant, Bristol? Seriously, Bristol isn't very hot and I'd imagine Sarah looking like Bristol at her age ... you do the math.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bristol isn't hot cause her dad is a troglodyte. You know adding some chlorine to the gene pool dilutes the hotness.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> For some strange reason I pictured Sarah Palin....:laugh:


No, he didn't put the wink face in... 



BurtonAvenger said:


> 20 years ago she was probably hot I'd hit that shit. Now I might need a beer or two.


Take more than that for me, might need half a bottle of Jameson....and she wouldn't be allowed to talk.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I forgot were we talking about moose knuckles again?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I slammed the moose knuckle more than once.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

LMAO^ 

Look at that photo too, it's like her face was cut out of a magazine and stamped onto that, it's like a fricken rectangle


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Its not uncommon for a photographer to do some editing when shooting a photo of a person, usually it's just skin tone fixes, softening, that sort of thing. Honestly though, the head kinda seems out of place and the shadow underneath her chin looks fake to me. I don't know, the face just isn't proportionate to the body (and hair)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Found full versions can't talk too busy fapping.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sarah-palin-whos-nailin-paylin


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Haha...thanks Slyder......:thumbsup:
> 
> *NSFW*


...No Stupid Females in Washington..?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No Sexy Female Wookees


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nine Sexed Feminist Wranglers


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Can't believe how much credit the OP is getting for this meandering shitfest of a thread.

Someone should pin this one.


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

From landing knuckles to landing on palins face, I love it!


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Somewhat back on topic, which would you prefer, knuckle, or this:

Youtube - Worst snowboard crash EVER


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Whoopty doo he over shot a landing on a hip to real deep almost flat. Seen far worse like the idiot from Japan that did 1.5 back flips to nose first into the knuckle and just exploded.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Lab said:


> Somewhat back on topic, which would you prefer, knuckle, or this:
> 
> Youtube - Worst snowboard crash EVER


Knuckle any day.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Knuckle any day.


i second that.


----------



## snowboardboi (Sep 10, 2011)

Just don't use est bindings. Est bindings allow you to straighten your legs when regular bindings force you to naturally bend your knees. Straight legs on a knuckle is terrible. When you are about to land, practice bending your knees and tucking bringing your torso down so your knees tuck all the way into your chest. This allows your to eliminate most of the impact and you should be fine.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

What? How does EST bindings allow you to straighted your legs while normal bindings force you to bend your knees? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowboardboi said:


> Just don't use est bindings. Est bindings allow you to straighten your legs when regular bindings force you to naturally bend your knees. Straight legs on a knuckle is terrible. When you are about to land, practice bending your knees and tucking bringing your torso down so your knees tuck all the way into your chest. This allows your to eliminate most of the impact and you should be fine.


Shut the fuck up moron any binding can force you to bend your knee or force you to keep your legs straight. It's called forward lean dipshit.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

snowboardboi said:


> Just don't use est bindings. Est bindings allow you to straighten your legs when regular bindings force you to naturally bend your knees. Straight legs on a knuckle is terrible. When you are about to land, practice bending your knees and tucking bringing your torso down so your knees tuck all the way into your chest. This allows your to eliminate most of the impact and you should be fine.


This is a retarded statement. 

EST bindings do sketch me out though because of the higher possibility of the binding turning on impact. Happened to my friend when he knuckled a jump and he tore his ACL.


----------



## snowboardboi (Sep 10, 2011)

Why is my statement retarded? You just said my statement was retarded then stated how your friend used est bindings and got hurt. You're contradicting yourself.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Because he's talking about a different mode of failure where the two bolt pattern of EST would allow the binding to rotate and you're talking about who the hell knows.

EST is a mounting system for ICS snowboards and has nothing to do with straightening or bending your knees.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

snowboardboi said:


> Why is my statement retarded? You just said my statement was retarded then stated how your friend used est bindings and got hurt. You're contradicting yourself.


You obviously lack basic reading comprehension skills. You stated some nonsense about EST having an effect how you bend your knees, which is absolutely false. Only difference between a Burton EST binding and non EST binding is how it attached to the board. They both have the same forward lean adjustment, which is the only thing on a binding that can force you to ride with your knees more flexed.

I made a statement about how I don't really trust the EST system, because of the of the higher possibility for them to come loose and rotate when under a lot of force. I witnessed this happen, first hand, when my friend hit the knuckle of a 40-50 ft jump and tore his ACL because the front binding rotated inward on impact.

Regardless of whether or not his knees were bent or straight, he would have still torn his ACL due to the failure of the mounting system. Now, could this happen on 4 hole bindings? Probably, but it seems like they would be able to withstand a bit more force. Even when the screws are loose on a 4 hole pattern, they still have a resistance to rotation, where as EST rotates freely when loose.

Now, as you can see, two very different statements that in no way contradict each other. Any other question?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowboardboi said:


> Why is my statement retarded? You just said my statement was retarded then stated how your friend used est bindings and got hurt. You're contradicting yourself.


Just do not speak dipshit you are a fucking moron.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

snowboardboi said:


> Why is my statement retarded? You just said my statement was retarded then stated how your friend used est bindings and got hurt. You're contradicting yourself.


Another retarded statement. He said he's concerned with EST's because the binding turned which has NOTHING to do with what you originally said.

Please, enlighten all of us and give us ONE, just one, reason why an EST binding would allow you to straighten your legs when landing that another binding would not. I have personally used EST bindings (Triads) the last 2 years and would love to know why you said that.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I would put my finger in Sarah Palin up to the knuckle. There, both subjects are linked. She's an alright looker for her age, I think she's a fan of the sexual chocolate though.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Am i the only one who prefers clearing the landing to landing on the knuckle?

Everytime I hit the knuckle all the weight of the landing goes straight to my knees and I just crumple. If I overshoot the landing, I usually just land and have my edge go out.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It looks like it's 40 from the tip of the jump to the middle of the landing. That's a really bad angle.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

crazyface said:


> Am i the only one who prefers clearing the landing to landing on the knuckle?
> 
> Everytime I hit the knuckle all the weight of the landing goes straight to my knees and I just crumple. If I overshoot the landing, I usually just land and have my edge go out.


I agree. I've overshoot a 15 foot jump, probably 15 or so high too and landed in the flat and rode away. I certainly almost folded up, but I managed not to fall. I just lean back and let my tail take the impact. I know it's bad for your board, but it's way better for my knees.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I could have gone a long time without this visualization...:laugh:


And you know that if i speak to her in my accent, its going to be soft and mushy in there...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I agree. I've overshoot a 15 foot jump, probably 15 or so high too and landed in the flat and rode away. I certainly almost folded up, but I managed not to fall. I just lean back and let my tail take the impact. I know it's bad for your board, but it's way better for my knees.


I think it depends on the jump and where you hit the knuckle. Some knuckles are steep and hitting them almost perpendicular feels like getting shot out of a cannon at a wall, whereas the landing and beyond is usually downhill or at the worst flat. I knuckled a 40 footer last season and broke a mounting disc in the landing and had to lay down for a while. I have almost always ridden out of it if I overshoot a jump, but then again I have never completely overshot a 40 footer.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

let me just say how i absolutely hate how the title of the thread is "knuckle incoming in"...why did op add the "in" at the end? it just doesen't make any sense, its so unnecessary!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Like the pic above, I am about to power puke.....:laugh:


There are more grotesque women in Government out there, for sure, in terms of physical appearance. She ain't the worst dude, lol. How'd you like to go "elbow deep inside the borderline" (points for getting reference) with Nancy Pelosi, for instance? What about ol' Godzillary?

Knuckling on step-up's isn't that bad, nor on tabletops, although it can be more likely since you need to carry good speed to clear them. Knuckling step-down wedges ... avoid it like you would avoid finger blasting Pelosi.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

^and now I caught myself wondering what that would even smell like afterwards.


----------



## Cubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Mmm pelosi pelvis....
I guess when I see a knuckle coming I tuck the board as much as possible and lean forward, hoping to catch any of that landing that I can. Other than that, get loose, roll bounce. Transfer that energy and try to keep sliding. The more speed you retain the less it will hurt. I dunno. I'm more of an over shooter than a knuckler.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Oh yes there are and some are in your party, Ann Coulter, Michele Bachman come to mind..:cheeky4:
> 
> You take my reaction wrong though. While I can`t stand her politics, *I find Sarah Palin pretty decent looking* and she was smokin hot in her 20`s. Given the opportunity *I would bang her in a second*. I would of course need duct tape to keep her mouth shut when not otherwise in use for "other things" because her talking is an instant mood kill! My ill stomache was a result of the grahpic description provided by Fatrav...:laugh:
> 
> *Speaking of Michele Bachman since we have totally derailed this thread like a train wreck, a buddy sent me this:*












Needless to say I disagree. 

You know as well as I do that she'd pull the wink at some point during it..










..so I'd have to be behind her.... Even then, maybe.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

this thread successfully made me laugh out loud several times, in the middle of classss!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Oh yes there are and some are in your party, Ann Coulter, Michele Bachman come to mind..:cheeky4:
> 
> You take my reaction wrong though. While I can`t stand her politics, I find Sarah Palin pretty decent looking and she was smokin hot in her 20`s. Given the opportunity I would bang her in a second. I would of course need duct tape to keep her mouth shut when not otherwise in use for "other things" because her talking is an instant mood kill! My ill stomache was a result of the grahpic description provided by Fatrav...:laugh:
> 
> Speaking of Michele Bachman since we have totally derailed this thread like a train wreck, a buddy sent me this:


Hah, c'mon brah that ain't my party either. In the end, it might entertain some small fantasy to take someone like Palin (or another political figure) to pound town, but the truth is there are hundreds of 19-24 year old girls all over this country that are so insecure with themselves they have to validate their self-worth by letting you drill them like BP in the Gulf of Mexico and one does not look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------

